# Dual/4X/BMX-Strecke in Kiel??



## luniz (30. September 2006)

Also... ich bin vor einigen Wochen nach Kiel gezogen, und habe deswegen mein Downhillbike verkauft, da es hier irgendwie keine Berge gibt wo man runter rasen kann. Nun hab ich einen ganzen Haufen Geld und spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir irgendwie so ein 4X-Fully oder sowas zu kaufen. Nur, gibt es denn hier irgendwie so eine Strecke dafür in der näheren Umgebung? Also erreichbar mit ÖPNV oder dem Rad selber? Weil, isch 'abe garkeine Auto...

Wäre nett, wenn mir irgendjemand Insiderinfos dazu geben könnte!

mfg Luniz


----------



## Brook (5. Oktober 2006)

http://www.bikeparkmap.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermongo (5. Oktober 2006)

also in kiel gibt es ne dirtjump strecke in heringsdorf oda so...sosnt von kiel mit dem zug gut aus zu erreichen wäre der dieksee downhill.ist in malente....


----------



## luniz (9. Oktober 2006)

Hmm Dreckspringen ist aber eher nicht so meins, ich hab keinen Style  Ich kann nur schnell fahren. Und dieser "Downhill" da in Malente...

So ne BMX-Bahn gibts hier wirklich nirgends? So aus Brechsand mit Anliegern und Doubles drin?


----------



## Kind der Küste (9. Oktober 2006)

Hier bei uns in Hamburg gibts eine.
Bzw. ist am Rand von Hamburg in Volksdorf.
Ist in der nähe von Ahrensburg falls dir das was sagt.
Da gibt es Table und Doubel. Was das Herz begehrt!


----------



## |Energizer| (9. Oktober 2006)

Man kann auch einfach mal so durch Kiel fahren.
Da findet man immer was wo man rüber springen kann; wo man halt irgendwelche Tricks machen kann.


Klar, du hast dir nen Fully gekauft, aber wenn man einfach mal so mit Freunden kurz fahren will, verstehste?


----------



## luniz (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab mir noch garnix gekauft, ich überlege nur ob es sinn macht sich hier oben sowas anzuschaffen. Ich will auch nicht in der Stadt rumfahren und Tricks machen, ich will irgendwo rumfetzen, schnell um Kurven heizen und ganz flach und präzise über Doubles springen. Nicht Dirt oder Street fahren. Das kann ich nicht und das mag ich auch nicht.

mfg Luniz


----------

